# Digitized Federal Bureau of Prisons logo



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone happen to have the logo for the Federal Bureau of Prisons digitized or know of a source that has some of these types of agencies already on file to keep from having to have it recreated?

I have a small order and trying to save a friend some money.

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

what is the logo and what format do you use


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

It is the circular logo with the eagle in the middle. 

We use .dst-but I am pretty sure I can convert any format in the software. 

We are in the embroidery business-but 99% of our business is with a couple of the local schools.

My overall question to the board was of o course to look for the logo without incurring a $40 fee-but also wondering if there are libraries of these types of things ready off the shelf like there it with clip art. 

(My brother happens to work with the Bureau though-and we are making him a couple of Christmas gifts.)


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

4 bucks for vector logo
Google Image Result for http://images.vector-images.com/119/bop_seal_n10770.gif


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks. That looks great and will help. Looks like a great source. 

We are looking for the digitized file to for embroidery though.

But-if we need to get it digitized that image is perfect.


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

another great source ( and free ) - google best brands of the world. I see you have a link to the badge now. I am a one man band but I do my own digitizing. If you are stuck I could probably knock this one up for you, but I am busy till next week.


----------



## zlf0261 (May 2, 2009)

Great source


----------



## Invizzible (Feb 5, 2009)

Always check www.brandsoftheworld.com when you're starting your search for graphics. They have bailed me out many times. Most of the graphics are in format .ai, .eps, .cdr or other similar file types that open and convert quite nicely. Good luck!


----------

